# new Cat on the block..



## joseph85750 (Jan 2, 2008)

Greetings fellow cat lovers! :blackcat

I just stumbled upon this site today and thought it looked like fun. So, here I am!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Mrrt-mrt-meow!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Joseph. Welcome! You come from a beautiful area of the country! Breathtaking!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Do you have any cats of your own? We would love to see pictures of them!


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## joseph85750 (Jan 2, 2008)

DesnBaby said:


> Do you have any cats of your own? We would love to see pictures of them!


Hello, currently no cats of my own.
I do volunteer work (website) for a cat shelter:

http://www.hermitagecats.org/

They've invited me to come over and play with the cats any time I want.


----------



## yyellowstreet (Jan 2, 2008)

joseph85750 said:


> They've invited me to come over and play with the cats any time I want.


HOW FUN!!! playing with cats i could do that all day!! oh yeah! and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome and hello


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome! I loved your website, what an awesome place for kitties.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome! How can you resist not taking some of those kitties home with you!! :lol: 

Do you plan on ever getting one?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I cant say enought* GOOD *things about the Hermitage Cat Shelter and its devoted volunteers in tucson. The Hermitage is truely no kill shelter and go the extra mile in their efforts for cats in our area. 

My son adopted a cat from them. _Speedy _ came to him happy, healthy and microchipped. They did a home check also. 

Joseph you would be interested to know Speedy was found on Speedway Blvd by a biker as a kitten. Dumped there.

Im sure the over 300 cats they have there give you a cat fix since you dont have one!

Welcome to Catforum!


----------



## joseph85750 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mitts & Tess:
Yes, I got that impression that they are a great bunch of people there. They really need more exposure to get more donations, though. I'm sure if more people knew about them and what they're up against, donations would follow. One of their biggest obstacles is space. Ideally, someone would donate some sort of facility (or funding to build a new facility) in their will. I've been trying to come up with ideas and places to give them more exposure. If anyone has ideas, I'd love to hear them!


----------

